# Smiley request thread



## Chris (Oct 21, 2006)

Post 'em up, and I'll add them as I can. If you can also pick out a :code: for them, Shannon will come and seranade you outside of your window, John-Cusack style.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 21, 2006)

```
:bump:
```







```
:dime:
```







```
:deathm:
```







```
:offtopic:
```







```
:metalorc:
```

Noodles?







```
:noodles:
```







```
:cond:
```


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2006)

^ Added.

If I add code tags to your post, that means the smiley's there.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 21, 2006)

I figure since we have a canadian flag bearer, here's one for the US and the UK.







```
:uk:
```







```
:usa:
```


----------



## noodles (Oct 23, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Noodles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2006)

The Noodles one is pretty funny!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 23, 2006)

How about adding that "gay" one, you know the one with the pink head and the limp wristed hand that comes up from the bottom? The code could be "fag". We'd use it for the times that Drew posts pictures of himself in his pink polo shirts.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> How about adding that "gay" one, you know the one with the pink head and the limp wristed hand that comes up from the bottom?


It's called "supergay."





We can add "gayfight" too.





Others that should be added:


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 24, 2006)

Shannon said:


> It's called "supergay."


 
That's the one, but it's not on the list for us mortals.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 24, 2006)

A black metal smily... anda:

An 'if there are any further questions you may direct them to that brick wall over there' smily... :brick:


----------



## Nipples (Oct 24, 2006)

dunno about that


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Oct 25, 2006)

It should be called ": erk :"

This is the most frequent smiley I use on Ultimate Metal. PLEASE BRING IT HERE!!! 

Also:



It was called danceboy on the other forum, but whatever. 

It's the 2nd most common gif I use on UM. 

EDIT: Whoo!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2006)

Added:


bday


bsflag


deadhrse


erk


fullofit'


gayfight


google


lame


nlb fawk


orly


shannon2 fawk: )


stone


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Added:
> 
> 
> bday
> ...


 Those are funny.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2006)

The stone one is funny because the rock goes so slowly


----------



## Donnie (Oct 25, 2006)

WTF!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Oct 25, 2006)

YES!   

My favorite gif of all time is here! And lmao @ naming danceboy!


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

After careful consideration, the steve smiley has been renamed:


village

And the new Steve:


And for good measure:


dick


wubbed


miniwang


----------



## Shannon (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Added:
> 
> shannon2 fawk: )


Die a slow horrible death, Chris.


----------



## Leon (Oct 26, 2006)

these might be fun...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 1, 2006)

This would be cool~


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2006)

Chris I want my own smile  hook a brotha up


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 8, 2006)

how about this one


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2006)

How in the hell do you guys make smileys? I want one!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2006)

Shit, while you're at it, if it isn't too much trouble, Chris, how about this, it fits me I think.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll find one for you soon enough bro.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> I'll find one for you soon enough bro.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2006)

Duel:



Horsesh:




Hunter:



Max:



Monkey:



Sponge:



Welcome:


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> these might be fun...



+1 on this one


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2006)

^ 


```
:leon:
```


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 12, 2006)

the monkey is awesome


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> ^
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



 Chris you rock


----------



## Leon (Nov 12, 2006)

[action=Leon]s s[/action]


----------



## Ryan (Nov 12, 2006)

yes way! or awesome! 

no way! or that sucks! 

eh.. maybe? or thats meh.


----------



## Jason (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## OzzyC (Nov 13, 2006)

& 
=


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

How about this as a "doit" smiley?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 15, 2006)

<----


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

Shawn said:


>



am i off base here, or does that smiley morph into a robotic cock?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> am i off base here, or does that smiley morph into a robotic cock?


definitely looks like the one thing from the disney movie with the robot...spark? something like that.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


>


yeah that guy


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

johnny 5 has a heart of gold, and is not a cock


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

Johnny 5 is also alive!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

Leon said:


> am i off base here, or does that smiley morph into a robotic cock?



 it does haha


----------



## Shawn (Dec 2, 2006)

Shawn said:


>



^ 

: cooltrio :


----------



## Scott (Dec 3, 2006)

I can think of 1000 uses for that one


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> I can think of 1000 uses for that one



+1


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 3, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Shawn (Dec 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> I can think of 1000 uses for that one


----------



## NDG (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> How about this as a "doit" smiley?


 
Well?


----------

